# Northern Electric Catalog No.7



## RICK BOYD (Mar 10, 2008)

http://ia600305.us.archive.org/3/it...logueNo.7ElectricalSupplies/CCA52993_text.pdf

page 407 for dual plug ,,, aerial/power


----------



## thoenew (Jan 17, 2012)

Who took the time to take over 960 pics.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

thoenew said:


> Who took the time to take over 960 pics.


Some one with a good camera..:laughing:


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

thoenew said:


> Who took the time to take over 960 pics.


Some of the pages were scanned twice. I like a lot of the old illustrations. I didn't think some of those items were out that early. The catalogue looks like from the mid-30's.


----------

